# DAP Dynaflex 230 ok?



## Roblicious (Dec 11, 2012)

So I am building another arboreal setup and I am using Robc's method to do a real bark background.

I have done this before in the past without a hitch.

But this time I am using DAP Dynaflex 230 Black, instead of the 100% GE silicone that I normally get (I totally forgot what it was called and just asked the guy at Home Depot for 100% silicone black tube, last time I trust them).

I didnt realize i bought the wrong tube until I got home and actually used it, because I found a old tube of the 100% GE silicone I normally use (go figure).

I did some research and found that it is still non toxic after it cures (I think most things are but had to check, if its not please let me know). I also saw that its more of a Caulk than Silicone, not sure what that means but I guess its horrible for aquariums?

Most people who use it are using it to actually seal their aquariums from losing water and what not, that is not what I am doing, I am actually using it to seal holes in between the wood and then throwing coco fiber on it so it looks all natural (if you dono what I am talking about check out Robc real bark back background tutorial). I dont need it to actually seal anything at all, just something for the coco fiber to stick to. I am also not using it to glue/hold the bark to the glass,the bark is actually being held to the glass with hot glue and its not moving (same way i did my last arboreal setup with hot glue)

I guess my question is that since I am using it for a T and not fish, will I still be ok? Is this stuff toxic regardless?

Sorry for my wall of text any input would be great.


----------

